# Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - x457 (Update4)



## Minx (10 Mai 2010)

Regisseur des Clips ist Joseph Kahn, Drehort Downtown L.A. 
Wann dieses neue Kylie-Video Premiere hat, ist noch unbekannt.


----------



## ironbutterfly (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 29xLQ/MQ*

Geily, Geily unglaublich heissssssssssssssss


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 29xLQ/MQ*

*Klasse pics von Kylie , die hätt Ich gern in HQ :thumbup:*


----------



## Minx (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 91xLQ/MQ*

Nachschub


----------



## Minx (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 65xHQ*

Nachschub in* HQ *


----------



## Q (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 185xLQ/MQ/HQ (Update2)*

Genialer Post, top aktuell und grossartige Bilder! :thumbup: 5 Sterne von mir dafür, besten Dank fürs Teilen!


----------



## romanderl (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 185xLQ/MQ/HQ (Update2)*

vielen dank! ich liebe sie einfach!! sie ist so heiß!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 10 Mai 2010 - 185xLQ/MQ/HQ (Update2)*

*Da wird der Hund innner Pfanne verrückt




oder wars die Katze



:thx:*


----------



## Q (11 Mai 2010)

*Update + 223*

Die Bilder sind vom Dreh am 08. und 09.05.2010.
Hab noch ein paar Adds  hoffe, dass ich nun alle doppelten, die in gleicher Qualität schon da sind, rausgefischt hab... 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

thx Tikipeter und Preppie


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - 408 (Update3)*

*





wasn Hammer Update Q :WOW:



*


----------



## Q (12 Mai 2010)

*Update + 49*

noch ein paar in HQ dabei  die sind wohl vom 09.05.2010



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
thx Tikipeter


----------



## Minx (15 Mai 2010)

*Dangööö*

Muhhhhhhhaaahahahahahaha! Nice update!!! 
Da wird ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt :WOW:
Thanks SO much Q :thumbup:



Kurze Frage: 
saugt ihr euch die ganzen Pix alle einzeln, oder verwendet ihr dazu iwelche Tools wie bsplsw. 'BilderHerunterlader'?


----------



## annepa (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - x457 (Update4)*

auf manchen hqpics sieht man inzwischen doch schon, dass sie jetzt offensichtlich alt wird...


----------



## annepa (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - x457 (Update4)*

ich finde, dass ihr hals als erstes sichtlich schlapp macht...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - x457 (Update4)*

klasse bilder danke dafür :WOW:
und an die meckererer:
haltet ihr mal eure gänsehälse über 40 jahre in die australische sonne


----------



## Bargo (17 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kylie Minogue - New Video ‘All My Lovers’ - Behinde The Scenes - 8. - 10. Mai 2010 - x457 (Update4)*

Diese Beine :thumbup: und das bei dieser Körpergröße  und dann noch diese Absätze ... 
Einfach geil
:drip:

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

ultrascharf


----------

